# Mozart's String Quartets



## jurianbai

Compare to Haydn or Beethoven, where string quartet is part of their success, when talk about Mozart string quartet is not the one that automatically pop out in mind. So I guess this is little discussed topic.For complete list see here :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Wolfgang_Amadeus_Mozart#String_quartets

What is your favorite Mozart's string quartets?

I like the Hoffmeister Quartet (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_Quartet_No._20_(Mozart) ), also the rest of Prussian set. Also owned the Haydn Quartet. No.14 and 15 by 
Cleveland String Quartet. My favorite is the set by Hagen String Quartet.

Never really heard the early quartets though.

Any comments will do.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I quite enjoy the quartets Mozart dedicated to Haydn. I have these works played by _Quatour Mosaiques_ (no.14 to 23), and also by The Salomon Quartet, both are period instrument groups. (The latter also playing _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_ K.525). These recordings in my opinion bring out the Classical form and elegance with the historically informed approach.

I have yet to explore Beethoven's quartets to the same extent I have done with Mozart's and Haydn's.


----------



## starry

K458 'La Chasse' in B Flat is just about a perfect piece of music to my ears, always liked it. It is perhaps very easy to like, but that's no bad thing. The slow movement can be quite moving, and the infectious joy of the outer movements form a fine contrast to the more melancholy inner ones.


----------



## jurianbai

And then when talk about Mozart's , the most popular maybe no.19 in C "Dissonance". A bit hint that non-atonal style already in Mozart mind?


----------



## robert

Quatour Mosaiques 

case closed

Robert


----------



## nefigah

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I quite enjoy the quartets Mozart dedicated to Haydn. I have these works played by _Quatour Mosaiques_ (no.14 to 23),


Do you happen to have a link handy where I can look into buying that?


----------



## robert

Quatour Mosaiques you can buy used or new at www.amazon.com go to music and then quatour mosaiques all their works will come up. BTW they also have the best Haydn cycle....

Robert


----------



## Head_case

Yeah - the Quatuor Mosaiques have really outdone themselves with the Haydn set. They actually make it very attractive, even for non-Haydn worshippers.

As for the Mozart quartet cycles - they're all very pleasant middle-upper class Viennese chamber music to air when wearing lycra tights and pommel hair-do's. Mozart does his best to make jolly music. It's nice that it makes people jolly happy. I doubt the majority of Mozart string quartet listeners actually fathom one from another. They probably like them all played in the background, like the way some shops like doing jungle beat music or drum n' bass to chill in the background. 

Can't say I have any Mozart favourites


----------



## starry

I think many would say Mozart's last 10 quartets at least are not background music, and of course Haydn himself gave a very positive opinion on Mozart's later efforts in this genre. The string quartet was far more important to Haydn than to Mozart which is why Haydn composed far more in this area than the younger composer.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

_Quatuor Mosaiques _also have recorded the Clarinet Quintet K. 581, and the _kegelstatt_ Clarinet Trio K. 498.

The Clarinet Quintet is one of the very best chamber music of the Classical era, and nothing written by later composers for that combination/similar come close. Mozart nearest to pre-Romantic, some say. And you need to get your head examined if you think the Clarinet Quintet is nothing special.


----------



## Boccherini

I really enjoyed No.14, 16 and 19.


----------



## robert

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> _Quatuor Mosaiques _also have recorded the Clarinet Quintet K. 581, and the _kegelstatt_ Clarinet Trio K. 498.
> 
> The Clarinet Quintet is one of the very best chamber music of the Classical era, and nothing written by later composers for that combination/similar come close. Mozart nearest to pre-Romantic, some say. And you need to get your head examined if you think the Clarinet Quintet is nothing special.


No argument here.......

Robert


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Wolfie's *'Haydn' Quartets* are fantastic--I would argue they are in fact some of the best work he ever produced.

The *'Prussian' Quartets* no less: why they are somehow belittled is a total mystery.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-String...r_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272110062&sr=1-10


----------



## starry

Joker64 said:


> I really enjoyed No.14, 16 and 19.


No16, the E Flat one it seems k428, is surely one of his best. The first 2 movements are quite Mozartian, the last 2 a bit more Haydnesque perhaps.

Is it just me or do the Prussian ones reflect a slightly more intimate and lighter (I don't mean not serious, just not as 'heavy' in sound) sound or texture? That reflects some of his other later music like the Clarinet Quintet or the Piano Concerto 27.


----------



## gurthbruins

The Mozart String Quartets are to me the greatest music ever written, as I have just been sounding off in my first post. (This is my second!)

And as chance would have it, my favourite is the same as Jurianbai's, the Hoffmeister!
I love its joyous start particularly.


----------



## Quartetfore

Put me down for the Hoffmeister, and the last three. But I do like most of the others. Best,Quartetfore


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I especially relish the A-major Quartet (*K. 464*) which Beethoven admired so well he modeled his own A-major Quartet (*Op. 18, No. 5*) upon it.

But outside of a complete set of the 'Haydn' Quartets, there is an outstanding recording by the old Quartetto Italiano (1966) in a very warm Romantic manner which really presents the best of Mozart.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-String...=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274366506&sr=1-8

For a complete set of the 'Haydn's try:

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Haydn-Quartets-Othmar-Muller/dp/B0000027BH/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## martijn

//As for the Mozart quartet cycles - they're all very pleasant middle-upper class Viennese chamber music to air when wearing lycra tights and pommel hair-do's. Mozart does his best to make jolly music. It's nice that it makes people jolly happy. I doubt the majority of Mozart string quartet listeners actually fathom one from another. They probably like them all played in the background, like the way some shops like doing jungle beat music or drum n' bass to chill in the background.//

This must be one of the stupidest things I've ever read.


----------



## itywltmt

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> _Quatuor Mosaiques _also have recorded the Clarinet Quintet K. 581, and the _kegelstatt_ Clarinet Trio K. 498.
> 
> The Clarinet Quintet is one of the very best chamber music of the Classical era, and nothing written by later composers for that combination/similar come close. Mozart nearest to pre-Romantic, some say. And you need to get your head examined if you think the Clarinet Quintet is nothing special.


I'd argue Brahms' quintet comes close, and so does Weber's.


----------



## Head_case

martijn said:


> //As for the Mozart quartet cycles - they're all very pleasant middle-upper class Viennese chamber music to air when wearing lycra tights and pommel hair-do's. Mozart does his best to make jolly music. It's nice that it makes people jolly happy. I doubt the majority of Mozart string quartet listeners actually fathom one from another. They probably like them all played in the background, like the way some shops like doing jungle beat music or drum n' bass to chill in the background.//
> 
> This must be one of the stupidest things I've ever read.


What a brilliant quote! 

Can't imagine what nut case could've possibly written this.

My favourite Mozart string quartet is K421 or other -can't remember what exact number - in D minor by the Vlach Quartet. Thankfully - it's the only one I retain, so I remember this piece very well.


----------



## jurianbai

for a long time my Mozart SQ comprise of Hagen set. But then lately several months ago I get two volume of Talisch string quartet of Prussian quartet , no.18 and no.19. It was a complete different sound. I mean for a long time I heard Hagen version which I realized more "romantic" playing (eg. emphasize on tempo, accent, dramatization of note something like that), but the Talisch is sound like a Classical, note flows as in what I listen in Haydn string quartet or other classical stuff.


----------



## haydnfan

I prefer the clarity of the Talich Quartet to the Hagen Q as well. I didn't know that the Talich Q was still in print! I enjoy their Mozart, Beethoven and Dvorak.


----------



## 4'33"

Most of Mozart's music is too light and airy - too "perfect" in balance and refined taste. The string quartets are a good example of this. Music for powdered wigs and aristocracy. Blah.


----------



## haydnfan

4'33 would you kindly take that uninformed opinion elsewhere, say one of those stupid anti-Mozart threads? You're ruining a good thing.


----------



## nuwanda

Hello everybody, 

I writte master work about silience in different music styles. I know that classicism is first period when composers use crescendo and decrescendo and I am intersting for examples from this period where we can here and see in notes gradually conquesting of sound by crescendo and moving from f sound to music silence by decresceno. It would be great if composers use pause in this procedure. I know, maybe this see probably nonsensicaly but its important for me.Any advice for examples of music in classicims for this occasion would be great for me. Thank you


----------



## martijn

Nuwanda, honestly I don't know what you exactly mean. You can find many examples of crescendos and decrescendos in classicism, but more so in Beethoven than in Mozart and Haydn. Especially Mozart is rather sparse with using signs like p, f, crescendo, decrescendo (somewhat more in some earlier music, but there his signs often seem rather arbitrary to me, maybe because it was rather now). Anyway, any score of Beethoven would do, you can f.e. find them in his string quartets.

As long as we are discussing Mozart's string quartets, you can find an interesting example of something similar in the menuetto of the first Haydn quartet, Kv387, where Mozart constantly changes between p and f in the main theme.


----------



## SeanW

Well, of course, I love the last 10 quartets, hard for me to choose a favourite within that... perhaps K. 421, love it when Mozart uses the minor key!

Has anyone heard the cycle done by "Franz Schubert Quartet of Vienna" (they do all the late quartets included in the "Complete Mozart" by Brilliant Classics)? If so, I was wondering how they stack up against the infamous "Quatuor Mosaïques" I hear so much about! Believe it or not, I once thought the interpretation didn't make that much difference, until I got the symphony cycle by "Hogwood", just love the tempi!


----------



## jurianbai

haydnfan said:


> I prefer the clarity of the Talich Quartet to the Hagen Q as well. I didn't know that the Talich Q was still in print! I enjoy their Mozart, Beethoven and Dvorak.


I can not say I prefer one to the other (Talich or Hagen) it just they are different, while I have more time to listen carefully now. Sometimes I feel Talich is too slow and their dynamic of note "loudness" I less prefer, while Hagen is stabil, clear and rough enough every note.

They set I compare is Mozart's nos 16,17,18 and 20,21,22,23. Only middle and late quartet are interesting enough.


----------



## robert

jurianbai said:


> I can not say I prefer one to the other (Talich or Hagen) it just they are different, while I have more time to listen carefully now. Sometimes I feel Talich is too slow and their dynamic of note "loudness" I less prefer, while Hagen is stabil, clear and rough enough every note.
> 
> They set I compare is Mozart's nos 16,17,18 and 20,21,22,23. Only middle and late quartet are interesting enough.


time to get serious QUATOUR MOSAIQUES


----------



## Taneyev

You are all so f..modern!. I've K.406 by the Wiener Konzerthauss, 458, 465 and 590 by the Budapest (all in the 30s.)


----------



## Vaneyes

If I could have only one Mozart SQ recording, it would be...


----------



## Nix

I've been having my first real exposure to his string quartets as I'm getting myself familiar with No. 14. It's easy for this work to come off sounding as 'light' on a first listen, but I'd say only the first movement could be called that. From there things take a subtly dark turn before rising up again in the last movement. Really enjoying this so far.


----------



## Ukko

Awhile back I transferred an LP set of the "Haydn" quartets performed by the Bartók SQ to CDs, and then to an mp3 CD. Listened the the 1st two quartets this PM. Great stuff. Mozart had a fine understanding of the emotional effect/impact of the instrument blends. In some ways, maybe because he wanted to produce different effects, he surpassed Haydn. Of course there is the strong possibility that Haydn wasn't seeking those effects....


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I don't know if this been mentioned here or elsewhere on the forums, but there's a new recording of the three Prussian Quartets by the Emerson SQ on Sony Classical which is a lovely new presentation of Mozart's final looks at the genre.


----------



## krames

Hello All,

This is my first post, and I'm very happy to have found this site.
I've been listening to Classical music casually for the past year or so (WQXR in NY).
Sometime in the last 2 weeks or so I heard Mozart's String Quartet #21 and immediately knew that I had to make Classical music a more integral part of my life. So at this VERY early stage of my connection to/with Classical music, I'd have to say that #21 is my favorite - being honest, I don't know that I've even heard any/many others, but I do know that I love #21.

Like I mentioned above, I'm very happy to have found this site and I'm looking forward to learning a lot from all of you.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## gurthbruins

krames said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post, and I'm very happy to have found this site.
> I've been listening to Classical music casually for the past year or so (WQXR in NY).
> Sometime in the last 2 weeks or so I heard Mozart's String Quartet #21 and immediately knew that I had to make Classical music a more integral part of my life. So at this VERY early stage of my connection to/with Classical music, I'd have to say that #21 is my favorite - being honest, I don't know that I've even heard any/many others, but I do know that I love #21.
> 
> Like I mentioned above, I'm very happy to have found this site and I'm looking forward to learning a lot from all of you.
> 
> Leaving the field of SQs, I value the piano sonatas of Mozart and Beethoven, the symphonies of Mozart, and all the concertos of Bach, the most.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted


Welcome, Ted. Sounds as if #21 was the first time the horns of music pierced your soul. I'm amazed it could have been with this genre : I find string quartets to be the most complex of all music, in general.

My own musical education was largely from radio programmes, which seldom played string quartets. So I knew and enjoyed symphonies and concertos long before string quartets. After 13 years of this, I still did not know the Mozart SQs, although Mozart was my favourite along with Bach and Beethoven.

Then I started taking records of Mozart SQs out of the local library for study. I found them difficult to grasp, only after 3 - 6 hearings could I start hearing them properly, and then they became clear to me, and the most important music of all.

So it seems to me you have really started at the top. Wonderful!
I also find Beethoven's middle period quartets very exciting. His early ones can be delightful, the last ones I find too tragic for my taste, except for the beautiful Op 132.

Haydn's SQs will probably also please you, I suspect. And Schubert's.

Leaving the field of SQs, I value the piano sonatas of Mozart and Beethoven, the symphonies of Mozart, and all the concertos of Bach, the most.


----------



## krames

Thanks for the response. . .
I'm not sure what it is about them, but the String Quartets are definitely my favorites at this point in my relationship w Classical Music.

Just last week I purchased the Mozart "Complete Edition" set of cds from Brilliant (170 cds). I plan on really taking my time listening to all of the works in an effort to learn a little something along the way. But while I've been importing/burning the discs to my computer I've been listening a bit too, and while I like most everything I've heard so far (except for the trained Opera voices - not my thing at all) the String Quartets are the most enjoyable. 

Thank you for the warm welcome and the recommendations!!

Best,
Ted


----------



## ProudSquire

Seeing as this an area of interest to me, and added the collective enthusiasm shared for these works, I was impelled to share how I feel about these quartets.

I quite enjoy the early quartets, though not as much the ones dedicated to Haydn or the Prussian quartets. From the 6 dedicated to Haydn, the one set in A Major (K464) happens to be my favorite, if only for the third movement. It invokes many emotions from me that If I attempted to explain them, I'm certain that they will not be transmitted accurately. From the Prussian set, I, slightly, prefer the D Major (K575) quartet over the other two, even though the other two are just as terrific. 

TPS


----------



## Scarpia

The three Prussian Quartets are my favorite from Mozart, and the old Alban Berg Quartet recordings (from the old days, before personnel changes and the move from Telefunken to EMI) are my favorite. For something more spikey I go for the Hagen Quartet set.


----------



## krames

I have to get something off my chest, and admit to what some of you might consider a horrific error in judgement/taste
I've been listening to a complete set of Mozart SQs on my iphone. The compilation was purchased from itunes and the music is performed by the Amadeus Quartet . . . Now, being a recent convert to classical music I don't have much experience comparing the same works between different artists/musicians. With that being said, WQXR payed Mozart's SQ #22 the other day during my drive home. This was an Emerson String Quartet recording. I've heard so so so so many great things about this quartet that I was expecting to LOVE this version. I don't know if I should be embarrassed by this or not, but I really didn't like it very much at all . . . I love the Prussian quartets from my itunes compilation so I know it wasn't the "work" that I didn't love, I really didn't like the Emerson version. Am I a hopeless String Quartet loser?


----------



## jurianbai

there is no loser in string quartet  it's a wonderful medium for music.

in Mozart, quartet no.17 Hunt is considered his breakthrough and everything after that is just a milestone for this genre. 

if you like string quartet there is an active string quartet thread with bulk of recomendation in Chamber music sub forum. You will like the other less known composers worth to discover, Hummel, Gyrowetz etc, and now while typing I am listening to Luigi Tomasini string quartets, a contempory to Haydn.


----------



## Quartetfore

As I understand it the 6 Quartets dedicated to Haydn are thought to be his "breakthrough. Of course it does not matter what work is the "breakthough", since all 6 are outstanding quartets. I have to admit, that my favorite quartet is K.499


----------



## Ukko

krames said:


> [...]
> I love the Prussian quartets from my itunes compilation so I know it wasn't the "work" that I didn't love, I really didn't like the Emerson version. Am I a hopeless String Quartet loser?


Both quartets have their admirers and critics. The Emerson's critics find them to be a very polished, tightly knit ensemble whose interpretations tend to be coldly precise. That is the impression I get from their Schubert and Bartók. I haven't heard their Mozart. I have probably heard the Amadeus SQ play, but I don't remember it.


----------



## gurthbruins

krames said:


> . I love the Prussian quartets .... Am I a hopeless String Quartet loser?


Of course not! You are one of the cultural elite, the cream of the cream.


----------



## LudwigNAV

I didn't start really appreciating Mozart until I heard his string quartets. In them I heard brilliant melodies and stirring emotion that I never noticed before in his other music. I love how delightful even the Milanese quartets are, despite them being composed at such an early age: they really do reflect a young composer who was just beginning to have a lot to say.

Mozart came alive for me after hearing these wonderful quartets and they opened my ears to music that I didn't listen nearly as much to that I should have.


----------



## grocklin

I just wanted to bring this set to everyone's attention:
http://www.amazon.com/W-A-Mozart-Quartets-No-8-23-W-Mozart/dp/B0002Z83NO

6 hours of music downloadable for 18$. I don't really care for the Mosaiques period style. For a while I've been listening to the Emerson's version of the famous quartets (14, 15, 17, 19) which I really liked, but I wasn't really happy with the options available for the rest of the quartets. I tried listening to the Hagen quartet for a while to hear the rest of the quartets and as my go-to recording for #20 (a favorite), but I never really warmed to their performances. I didn't even care much for the superlatively reviewed (on Amazon) Alban Berg Teldec set (too lush). Finally the Suske set linked above turned out to be exactly what I was looking for. Great performances, clear lines, beautiful sounds, and well thought out interpretations. It's also opened my eyes up to quartets 8-13 which I never really listened to even though they're included in the Hagen set. So check out the Suske set!


----------



## krames

Just listened to clips of the Suske offering online, very very nice!!!

-Ted


----------



## Webernite

I've been listening to Mozart's string quartets a lot recently. I prefer his to Haydn's, although Haydn's last D minor quartet is better than Mozart's, to my ears. 

My favorite is K. 428, in E flat major. Very chromatic.


----------



## Quartetfore

I had to pick one quartet by Mozart that would be my favorite it would be the K 499. In fact the last four are the ones that I most often play. The second of the Haydn series is another that I like (k421). For Mozart this is a "sad" sounding work.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Webernite said:


> I've been listening to Mozart's string quartets a lot recently. I prefer his to Haydn's, although Haydn's last D minor quartet is better than Mozart's, to my ears.
> 
> My favorite is K. 428, in E flat major. Very chromatic.


Have not heard the Haydn D minor - it must be quite something as Mozart's K421 is really special.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Quartetfore said:


> I had to pick one quartet by Mozart that would be my favorite it would be the K 499. In fact the last four are the ones that I most often play. The second of the Haydn series is another that I like (k421). For Mozart this is a "sad" sounding work.


I think that "sad" doesn't quite do the range of expression in K421 justice! When people tell me that only Beethoven can plumb the depths ... I usually refer them to K421.
The Haydn quartets seem better than the last 4 - esp k428,k458,k421


----------



## principe

Which is the "last" d minor Haydn's String Quartet, webernite? The actually _last_, namely the op.103 (Hob. III:83), which, however, is 'incomplete" or the "last" full d minor String Quartet of op.76, no.2 (known as "The Fifths")?
In any case, K.421 can stand the comparison with both of them...easily, but, in a different more serious and tight way.

Principe


----------



## Webernite

Op. 76 No. 2


----------



## Quartetfore

Sad might not the best way to describe K.421, great depth of feeling I think is the best way.


----------



## Zevy

Hi Everybody:

It's my first post here (A bit intimidated). I love the later quartets by Mozart, but the early quartets should also be recognized. I love them all (besides #1, K.80). I have at least 3 recordings; The Amadeus, The Hagen, and Cuartetto Casals. Try them; you'll like them!

All the best,

Zevy


----------



## Ondine

Zevy said:


> Hi Everybody:
> 
> It's my first post here (A bit intimidated). I love the later quartets by Mozart, but the early quartets should also be recognized. I love them all (besides #1, K.80). I have at least 3 recordings; The Amadeus, The Hagen, and Cuartetto Casals. Try them; you'll like them!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Zevy


Yes Zevy. It can be Odd to say this here, but the early Mozart's oeuvres are just of an outstanding beauty. I really enjoy a lot most of the early String Quartets as those of the Violin Sonatas.


----------



## jurianbai

The Prussians are what I listen lately. Enjoy this movement and tell me what you feel. Sublime.


----------



## Ondine

jurianbai said:


> The Prussians are what I listen lately. Enjoy this movement and tell me what you feel. Sublime.


Yes jurianbai... Sublime


----------



## Carpenoctem

Mozart's "Haydn Quartets" are brilliant, even though Prussian Quartets are sublime, I always have happy feeling when listening to k464 and k465.


----------



## pervycreeper

Hello, I just found this forum. I recently attempted to write my own Mozart Quartet. I would like to know what people here think about it.


----------



## KenOC

pervycreeper said:


> Hello, I just found this forum. I recently attempted to write my own Mozart Quartet. I would like to know what people here think about it.


Hey, pretty good! I'd like to hear this with real instruments, the MIDI is a bit offputting. But IMO some pretty nice work here. Good form, very of-a-piece. Thanks for sharing! 

BTW you skipped the repeats, the purists will scream.


----------



## pervycreeper

KenOC said:


> I'd like to hear this with real instruments


Me too!

Since the artificial rendition is only for illustrative purposes, is quite awful, and would be be identical the second time round, I have decided to spare the listener the extra time listening to repeats. Those that are interested can play the video twice, though. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Long live the "Hoffmeister" (#20)!


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Long live the "Hoffmeister" (#20)!


Alban Berg Quartet I suspect?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> Alban Berg Quartet I suspect?


Quartetto Italiano on Philips vinyl lp has better balanced sound for me compared with the Alban Berg on Telefunken lp, which I hear as a bit bright.


----------



## Quartetfore

Haydn67 said:


> Quartetto Italiano on Philips vinyl lp has better balanced sound for me compared with the Alban Berg on Telefunken lp, which I hear as a bit bright.


I have it with the Klenke Quartet (German group) a very fine preformance
QF


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Looking back, where I praised my favorite SQ by Wolfgang, "The Hoffmeister" (No.20), I completely missed mentioning my other favorites of his. In no necessary order of preference:

No.16, No.17 ("The Hunting") and No.19 ("Dissonance"), each very satisfying. I prefer both the Alban Berg and Quartetto Italiano performances, two different sounding ensembles in regard to transparency vs. richness. It's a bit easier on my ears to live with the recorded sound of the latter. SQ No.14 also enjoyable, though not quite on the same level as the others, but I'm still working on it.


----------



## Guest

The "Dissonance" quartet, K465 is my favorite because it really showed that Mozart could push the envelope. The introduction was so far ahead of the times that it reveals what kind of composer Mozart might have been if he came onto the scene a century or two later.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite Mozart Quartets are his Prussian String Quartets.


----------



## PlaySalieri

pervycreeper said:


> Hello, I just found this forum. I recently attempted to write my own Mozart Quartet. I would like to know what people here think about it.


The intro isnt bad - but in common with many other mozart/haydn imitations I have heard - you soon lose your way and it doesnt add up. I stopped listening at 2.32. Keep trying.


----------



## PeterF

I enjoy listening Mozarts late string quartets played by a number of different quartets. Most recently have been listening to the Smetana Quartet which is certainly among my very favorites. Have also been liatening to the Mozart String Quartets played by Quartetto Italiano, Quatour Mosaiques, the Guarneri Quartet and the Chilingarian Quartet. 
Each group has something they bring to the Mozart String Quartets and my favorite versions change from time to time.
At the present the six Mozart String Quartets I have by the Smetana Quartet would be in First place, but that could easily change when I next play that music by some of the others in my collection.


----------



## Quartetfore

There are some very good versions by the Klenke Quartet. Four ladies who have made an outstanding Tchaikovsky recording


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> There are some very good versions by the Klenke Quartet. Four ladies who have made an outstanding Tchaikovsky recording


And they recorded Mozart also?


----------



## Quartetfore

Yes they have. Go to their site to get a complete list of their recordings. If you put any store in gphone reviews, the Tchaikovsky Cd was accored an outstanding review. I have it, and I think it very good


----------



## starthrower

Jerome said:


> The "Dissonance" quartet, K465 is my favorite because it really showed that Mozart could push the envelope. The introduction was so far ahead of the times that it reveals what kind of composer Mozart might have been if he came onto the scene a century or two later.


If he would have kept going with that feel and sound at the intro, nevermind two centuries later. But after that it goes back to Mozart again.


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> Yes they have. Go to their site to get a complete list of their recordings. If you put any store in gphone reviews, the Tchaikovsky Cd was accored an outstanding review. I have it, and I think it very good


Found them, thank you very much.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

jurianbai said:


> What is your favorite Mozart's string quartets?
> 
> I like the Hoffmeister Quartet (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_Quartet_No._20_(Mozart) ), also the rest of Prussian set.


Agree completely with you on the "Hoffmeister"(No.20) and "Prussian" String Quartets (Nos.21,22,23) and I would add No.14 ("Spring") K.387.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn67 said:


> Agree completely with you on the "Hoffmeister"(No.20) and "Prussian" String Quartets (Nos.21,22,23) and I would add No.14 ("Spring") K.387.


I really enjoy No. 19- Dissonance.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

All wonderful pieces, but I'm casting my vote for no.17, the "Hunt" quartet.

As a complete set I prefer the Haydn quartets, albeit by a whisker.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Animal the Drummer said:


> All wonderful pieces, but I'm casting my vote for no.17, the "Hunt" quartet.
> 
> As a complete set I prefer the Haydn quartets, albeit by a whisker.


My favorites:

Mozart..........vs..........Haydn

No.14 K.387...............Opus 20 "Sun" Quartets
No.20 K.499...............Opus 33 "Russian" Quartets
No.21 K.575...............Opus 50 "Prussian" Quartets
No.22 K.589...............Opus 77 "Lobkowitz" Quartets
No.23 K.590

For me, it's Haydn by somewhat more than a whisker. Maybe a mustache?


----------



## Omicron9

I have the Quartetto Italiano complete Mozart string quartets on Decca; recommended. Fine recordings and performances.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-String-Quartets-Quartetto-Italiano/dp/B00FQIM05Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493305414&sr=8-1&keywords=mozart+quartets+italiano


----------



## les24preludes

I've been reading a lot of posts about the Mozart quartets and sampling a lot of recordings in the last month. I imprinted years ago on the Juilliard, but find them much too straight these days. My conception of these works has been overturned by the Hagen quartet, just as my conception of the Bartok quartets has been overturned by the Tatrai quartet. I've been listening late at night when all is still and the music comes through with clarity and focus. These are my thoughts on the Hagen series on DG.

This is Mozart deconstructed and put back together as a linear succession of detached phrases. The melodic fragments are tossed between the instruments, and the accompaniment becomes often just sound effects - stabs, floating notes, snatches of melodoic figures. The combined effect of these melodic fragments and sound effects is to transport these classical period works right up into the 20th century. Change the melodies a little and you are getting quite close to Bartok's quartets, especially as played by the Tatrai Quartet. Their Bartok is aptly described as “50 shades of grey” because of the extent and richness of their sound palette. The Hagen here do the same – voices seem to float and disappear into nothing at times, then a particular phrase can jump out much louder than the accompaniment. It’s all very rhythmically free as well, and can sound like bebop – melodic fragments thrown about in a continuous stream of invention, which is probably how they were conceived and written. Some of the melodic fragments are just a few notes, others are rapid spans of a couple of octaves. At times there are patches of folk-like music, at times an extract from a chorale. The most fascinating are the last two quartets, but almost all the movements draw you in with an almost exhausting intensity. The deconstruction of these quartets is like a Picasso painting – a contrapuntal collection of shapes seen from multiple angles. These recordings by the Hagen pretty much rewrite these works as freely expressed modernism. They are totally engrossing, with the energy of a bar-room brawl. Once you have seen this new landscape it becomes hard to go back to Mozart as a classicist, and indeed unnecessary. It makes period instruments almost irrelevant, since we now have just sound and melody, cries and whispers. 

Outside of the Hagen there are a number of good recordings, though generally more conventional. The Italian and Mosaiques are lyrical and well put together. There are excellent individual quartets by the Smetana, Belcea, Bartok, Yale (in the Big Mozart Box), Vlach (including 2 radio broadcasts on YT), Emerson, Cleveland, Petersen, Czech Philharmonic Quartet, Fine Arts and Suske. There are some good historical versions also by the Loewenguth, Pro Arte and Budapest (30s). 

Quartets I haven't heard yet, but are recommended, include the Leipzig, Tokyo, Weller, Vienna Philharmonic Qt. and Musikverein.

The 50s Budapest, Barylli, Melos, Gewandhaus, Takacs and Juilliard have good moments but there are better. Versions I would personally avoid are Chilingirian (bland), Amadeus, Guarneri, Festetics (strange interpretive choices) and above all the ABQ, who I can't listen to for even 8 bars without a feeing of sea sickness.


----------



## PlaySalieri

les24preludes said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts about the Mozart quartets and sampling a lot of recordings in the last month. I imprinted years ago on the Juilliard, but find them much too straight these days. My conception of these works has been overturned by the Hagen quartet, just as my conception of the Bartok quartets has been overturned by the Tatrai quartet. I've been listening late at night when all is still and the music comes through with clarity and focus. These are my thoughts on the Hagen series on DG.
> 
> This is Mozart deconstructed and put back together as a linear succession of detached phrases. The melodic fragments are tossed between the instruments, and the accompaniment becomes often just sound effects - stabs, floating notes, snatches of melodoic figures. The combined effect of these melodic fragments and sound effects is to transport these classical period works right up into the 20th century. Change the melodies a little and you are getting quite close to Bartok's quartets, especially as played by the Tatrai Quartet. Their Bartok is aptly described as "50 shades of grey" because of the extent and richness of their sound palette. The Hagen here do the same - voices seem to float and disappear into nothing at times, then a particular phrase can jump out much louder than the accompaniment. It's all very rhythmically free as well, and can sound like bebop - melodic fragments thrown about in a continuous stream of invention, which is probably how they were conceived and written. Some of the melodic fragments are just a few notes, others are rapid spans of a couple of octaves. At times there are patches of folk-like music, at times an extract from a chorale. The most fascinating are the last two quartets, but almost all the movements draw you in with an almost exhausting intensity. The deconstruction of these quartets is like a Picasso painting - a contrapuntal collection of shapes seen from multiple angles. These recordings by the Hagen pretty much rewrite these works as freely expressed modernism. They are totally engrossing, with the energy of a bar-room brawl. Once you have seen this new landscape it becomes hard to go back to Mozart as a classicist, and indeed unnecessary. It makes period instruments almost irrelevant, since we now have just sound and melody, cries and whispers.
> 
> Outside of the Hagen there are a number of good recordings, though generally more conventional. The Italian and Mosaiques are lyrical and well put together. There are excellent individual quartets by the Smetana, Belcea, Bartok, Yale (in the Big Mozart Box), Vlach (including 2 radio broadcasts on YT), Emerson, Cleveland, Petersen, Czech Philharmonic Quartet, Fine Arts and Suske. There are some good historical versions also by the Loewenguth, Pro Arte and Budapest (30s).
> 
> Quartets I haven't heard yet, but are recommended, include the Leipzig, Tokyo, Weller, Vienna Philharmonic Qt. and Musikverein.
> 
> The 50s Budapest, Barylli, Melos, Gewandhaus, Takacs and Juilliard have good moments but there are better. Versions I would personally avoid are Chilingirian (bland), Amadeus, Guarneri, Festetics (strange interpretive choices) and above all the ABQ, who I can't listen to for even 8 bars without a feeing of sea sickness.


Thanks for those fascinating comments.

I will chase up the Hagen series - cant wait.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Try quartet no. 13 for an early one. He was 17. That puts his talent into perspective  I've always loved "the Hunt" and after I got the Hagen set long time ago, "the Hoffmeister" quartet became a favorite. I basically love Mozart. He is my first love in music!


----------



## Josquin13

les24preludes writes, "and above all the ABQ, who I can't listen to for even 8 bars without a feeling of sea sickness."

Which ABQ recordings are you referring to, the early Teldec set or the later EMI recordings? or both? Personally, I think the ABQ's playing on their early Teldec set is excellent (though I'm not a fan of the analogue sound), and better than on their later digital EMI set. But then, I should warn you that I also like the Chilingirian Quartet in the 6 'Haydn' Quartets, which you found "bland". Granted, the Chilingirians don't offer the most high powered Mozart performances in the catalogue, as they're more understated in this music. But I appreciate a less egotistical, showy approach in Mozart: particularly in comparison to say the Emerson Quartet, whose Mozart I can find edgy, high strung, & oversized (& not my personal conception of Mozart, though I suppose their interpretations have their place). Plus, I could listen to the way the first violinist, Levon Chilingirian, plays Mozart all day long.

Two individual recordings that you didn't mention that I've recently liked, are a CD from the Merel Quartet--who Alfred Brendel has spoken highly of (& whose 1st violinist & cellist I especially admire), and Cuarteto Casals in the "Dissonance" Quartet--one of my favorite quartets by anyone. I heard Cuarteto Casals play the "Dissonance" in concert a couple of years ago, & they were wonderful in it. I also met them back stage, and their violist told me that they planned (& hoped) to record the rest of Mozart's SQs--which is good news. Cuarteto Casals had initially recorded all of Mozart's early quartets, which you don't find often from a major quartet (with the exception of the Hagen & Italian Quartets). So I look forward to hearing their complete cycle.





https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...759848&sr=1-1&keywords=cuarteto+casals+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Early...759848&sr=1-2&keywords=cuarteto+casals+mozart--unfortunately, HM has allowed this set to go out of print & it's become pricey and can be hard to find.









--the entire Mozart CD from the Merel Quartet can be heard on You Tube.
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quarte...-2-fkmr0&keywords=merel+quartet+mozart+geniun

I agree that the Festetics' Mozart takes some getting used to, but I didn't dislike them in the early quartets. However, the finest 'period' quartet today is the Schuppanzigh Quartet, IMO (by a wide margin). Unfortunately, they've not done any Mozart so far--to my knowledge, only Haydn, Beethoven, Kraus, & Ries. I've also liked Quatour Mosäiques in Mozart (Haydn, & Beethoven), so we agree there. Have you or anyone else heard the Cambini-Paris Quartet in the 6 "Haydn" Quartets, as they're another 'period' quartet that has received excellent reviews for their Mozart?

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...qid=1526762166&sr=1-1&keywords=cambini+mozart

But it appears we have different tastes or expectations for this music, at times (though I do agree with you about the Smetana Qt's Mozart, & others too), so you may not like the Merel & Casals recordings that I've recommended above.


----------



## les24preludes

Some good ideas here - quite a few people like the Casals. I've sampled a few more versions in the meantime. The Musikverein was much recommended and I found it profoundly disappointing. Nothing inventive or creative - for me a purely "classical" account doesn't cut it anymore after hearing how the Hagen transform these works. I'm not talking HIP here - the HIPsters can be quite creative.

But one real gem has come up - the Kolisch Quartet from the 1930s. I'm entranced by their playing and only regret they haven't left us a bigger legacy. We do have a couple of the Mozart quartets on YT, and they are an absolute "must listen". The K589 in particular is pure magic.


----------



## Mandryka

les24preludes said:


> Some good ideas here - quite a few people like the Casals. I've sampled a few more versions in the meantime. The Musikverein was much recommended and I found it profoundly disappointing. Nothing inventive or creative - for me a purely "classical" account doesn't cut it anymore after hearing how the Hagen transform these works. I'm not talking HIP here - the HIPsters can be quite creative.
> 
> But one real gem has come up - the Kolisch Quartet from the 1930s. I'm entranced by their playing and only regret they haven't left us a bigger legacy. We do have a couple of the Mozart quartets on YT, and they are an absolute "must listen". The K589 in particular is pure magic.


Is the Kolisch Quartet the same as The Pro Arte Quartet? Rudolf Kolisch was in the Pro Arte and they left some Mozart including a 589. That one on YouTube is dated 1938 and the Pro Arte one is after, I can't tell right now if they're the same or not, I'm too drunk.

Steve Emerson (I think) used to say that Pro Arte reminded him of the Quintette du Hot Club de France!


----------



## les24preludes

Mandryka said:


> Is the Kolisch Quartet the same as The Pro Arte Quartet? Rudolf Kolisch was in the Pro Arte and they left some Mozart including a 589. That one on YouTube is dated 1938 and the Pro Arte one is after, I can't tell right now if they're the same or not, I'm too drunk.
> 
> Steve Emerson (I think) used to say that Pro Arte reminded him of the Quintette du Hot Club de France!


I unconsciously used the word "exploratory" about the style of the Kolisch - definitely felt they were playing as if they were improvising, so that figures. The Pro Arte is another favourite of mine. The Kolisch were originally a Viennese quartet, and the Pro Arte was Belgian, but they moved to Wisconsin in 1941. After the Kolisch was disbanded, Rudolf Kolisch, who was stranded in New York by the war, took over leading the Pro Arte in 1944.

The 1930s were for me something of a Golden Era in quartet playing. The Budapest were superb.


----------



## Mandryka

And the Calvet Quartet were recording in the 30s - maybe not Mozart.


----------



## Pawelec

I find the subtleties in the first movement of 'Dissonance' K.465 almost overwhelming. Has anyone ever noticed Mozart quoted the themes from the opening but in perfectly tonal setting and major key they sound so different they are basically unrecognisable? I would have not spotted it myself without listening with score in front of me. To catch it by ear I'd recommend listening to the cello part in particular.

'Hoffmeister' K.499 is magical (and the story behind it is so sweet, a piece to help a friend start his music publishing business) and both D minor ones (K.173, K.421) are so unlike anything else by Mozart they also deserve special attention. Also, Adagio and Fugue K.546 works very well played as a quartet and it is in my Hall of Fame under The Best Fugue Ever (sorry, Johann Sebastian!).

I cannot listen to Haydn's other quartets after hearing his G minor 'Ritter', it's absurdly ahead of the rest.

I usually don't care as much for the performance as I do for the music (i.e. writing) itself. Decca for Mozart 225 edition went for an interesting mix: Quartetto Italiano, Hagen, Lindsays (who also got most of the quintets with guest violists), Emerson and Orlando Quartet, 'Prussian no. 3' K.590 is the only one by Melos Quartet. I cannot say I've been disappointed by any of the recordings but given how varied the whole collection is in the end it must be a tough task to choose a good recording.


----------



## JRKMusic

I discovered last night Isabelle Faust’s and Alexander Melnikov’s recording on period violin and pianoforte of three Mozart violin sonatas. It was eye opening! Anyway now I’m looking for good string quartets recordings (on period instruments) So far the Festetics Quartet seems quite good but they sadly seemed to have skipped over the Haydn Quartets. So for that I’m listening to the Mosaiques Quartet (listening to the Dissonance right now) and so far, so good. If there’s one thing I usually cant stand about Mozart it’s the excessive stylizing and characterization and “politeness” of many modern performances. I love period instruments (also a fan of the AAM’s recordings with Hogwood of the Symphonies) because the music speaks so clearly on them that often the performer does not to justify the music by adding unnecessary character of style and can let the music speak for itself.


----------



## wkasimer

JRKMusic said:


> I discovered last night Isabelle Faust's and Alexander Melnikov's recording on period violin and pianoforte of three Mozart violin sonatas. It was eye opening! Anyway now I'm looking for good string quartets recordings.


I think that the Kuijken set of the six "Haydn" quartets is splendid, if you can find it:


----------



## Mandryka

I like the Kuijken, but Cambini Paris gets much more playing time in my house. One which I felt disappointed by was the Salomon in the Mozart/Haydn, for me it was a bit too plain speaking. For some reason I enjoy what they do more in the last four quartets. I vaguely remember enjoying The Festetics in the last three, I don’t know if they recorded more. I like Chiaroscuro most I think, in the few they have done. Mosaïques are not for me, too light and lithe, though many people seem to adore them.


----------

